# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Tổng đài IP cho doanh nghiệp

## hoangmitek

Tổng đài IP là gì?
Tổng đài IP (hay còn gọi là tổng đài cloud, tổng đài ảo) là một tổng đài điện thoại sử dụng nền tảng IP (Internet Protocol) để thực hiện các cuộc gọi nội bộ hoặc gọi ra bên ngoài.



Đây là tổng đài được triển khai theo mô hình điện toán đám mây, dữ liệu được truyền qua mạng internet, hoàn toàn không có hệ thống dây cáp chằng chịt như tổng đài truyền thống, do đó được gọi là tổng đài ảo hay tổng đài cloud.



Tổng đài doanh nghiệp  IP cho phép các thiết lập hệ thống tổng đài nội bộ mà không cần đầu tư hệ thống tổng đài, không tốn chi phí bảo trì và nhân sự quản lý, dễ dàng mở rộng và tích hợp mạnh mẽ với các phần mềm khác: CRM, ERP…

Tổng đài IP đem đến những tiện ích vượt trội dành cho mọi khách hàng từ công ty, trường học, nhà hàng, bệnh viện, doanh nghiệp…đến các chi nhánh ở mọi nơi của một tổ chức.

Tổng đài MiPBX
MiPBX™ là một dịch vụ tổng đài cloud được được cung cấp qua mạng Internet thay vì qua dây điện thoại thông thường. Với dịch vụ MiPBX™, bạn chỉ cần trang bị điện thoại IP/ IP Gateway hay Softphone là có thể sử dụng được đầy đủ tính năng của một tổng đài chuyên nghiệp mà không cần đầu tư bất kỳ hệ thống tổng đài nào khác. Tất cả chỉ cần đường truyền internet và điện thoại đầu cuối.



Tổng đài IP MiPBX™ đáp ứng tất cả những chức năng của một tổng đài nội bộ, call center, ghi âm, SMS, Voice broadcasting, Auto – dialer và hỗ trợ tích hợp các ứng dụng có sẵn của doanh nghiệp (CRM, ERP,..) theo yêu cầu.

Nhờ ứng dụng công nghệ cung cấp dịch vụ thoại qua Internet tiên tiến nhất, tổng đài IP MiPBX™ không chỉ đáp ứng mọi yêu cầu kỹ thuật hiện đại nhất mà còn mang đến sự đơn giản, hiệu quả với chi phí thấp nhất.
Mọi thông tin cần thiết quý khách hàng vui lòng truy cập website hệ thống tổng đài của MiPBX

----------

